# Viele Probleme..kann Jemande Helfen ?



## Da Damn Cam (19. Februar 2004)

hi,
wie jeder vielleicht weiss, gibt es in der neuen computer bild, suse linux 9.0. weil ich schon seit langen, interresiert bin linux anstatt windows zu benutzen habe ich es einfach mal installiert. doch nun sind ein paar probleme aufgetreten, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen..btw habe keine ahnung von linux..*hehe*

1. Ich habe das Elsa MicroLink 56k Modem, aber Linus erkennt es nicht..wieso..und wie kann ich es unter linux installieren ?
2. Wenn ich den Pc mit Linux starte und der PC das Passwort haben will kann ich problemlos meinen Namen eingeben, aber wenn ich dann auf das Passwort feld gehen und was eintippe kommt dies nicht bestätigt durch z.b. sternchen oder so...das gleiche spiel beim runterfahren auch..wieso ?
3. Linux erkennt viele meine GERÄTE; KANN SIE ABER NICHT KONFIGURIEREN WIESO ?
4. Mein SOund funktuioniert nicht obwohl linux meine soundkarte erkennt..
5. wo ist der c++ kompiler ? ist der bei der version von der computer bild nicht dabei ?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...danke..!


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Februar 2004)

Hi,

2. Bei der Kennworteingabe vom Login-Prompt werden die Zeichen aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht angezeigt. Was aber nicht heisst, dass sie nicht vom PC angenommen werden.
3. Fehlende Treiber? Defekte Hardware? Kabel locker? Gib mal mehr Informationen, was das für Geräte sind und so weiter.
4. Möglicherweise das falsche Modul zur Soundausgabe installiert. Funktioniert die Soundausgabe generell nicht, oder nur bei bestimmten Programmen?
5. Probier's aus. gcc oder g++ sind die entsprechenden Aufrufe, ansonsten such einfach mit locate.


----------



## Fabian (19. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Da Damn Cam _
> *1. Ich habe das Elsa MicroLink 56k Modem, aber Linus erkennt es nicht..wieso..und wie kann ich es unter linux installieren ?*



Hast du fuer die Frage schon mal Google benutzt? Ich hab einfach mal "Elsa MicroLink 56k Modem Linux" eingegeben und schon zig eintraege gefunden - allerdings hab ich keine Zeit dir alles nachzutragen.. Probiers mal!


----------



## Da Damn Cam (19. Februar 2004)

danke werde mal gucken..ob es ..aber bitte weiter posten..


----------



## Da Damn Cam (19. Februar 2004)

achja, habe xp noch drauf und da  alles..sound etc...


----------



## Fabian (19. Februar 2004)

Hat damit nichts zu tun...


----------



## Da Damn Cam (19. Februar 2004)

was kann sonst damit zutun haben ?


----------



## Backdraft (19. Februar 2004)

Ich hatte so nen ähnlichen Fall mit nem Suse 8.3. War auch nur eine CD, hat auch nur die Hälfte erkannt.

Die Vollversion funktioniert garantiert besser. Damit meine ich das Paket der 5 CD´s/1 DVD.


----------



## Da Damn Cam (19. Februar 2004)

nochmal ne frage wenn ich selflinux mir angucke welches linux brauche ich dann ?


----------



## Fabian (19. Februar 2004)

Meiner Meinung nach keine Spezielle.


----------



## JohannesR (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Backdraft _
> *Die Vollversion funktioniert garantiert besser. Damit meine ich das Paket der 5 CD´s/1 DVD. *


Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die meisten Treiber sind im Kernel, und der ist natürlich auch auf der einzelnen CD komplett vorhanden.

Welches Linux? Och, entweder 2.4.x oder 2.6.x - oder meinst du die Distribution?


----------

